

The New Early-Adopter Addiction: Turntable - jrbedard
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/08/turntable-addiction/

======
twakefield
This is one of those sites that is such an obviously great idea you wonder why
it took so long (and you wish you built it yourself). I hope they dealt with
the licensing appropriately so this sticks around.

------
skimbrel
The app and this writeup of it are both awesome.

A friend pointed me at Turntable today and I hung out there all afternoon at
work -- it's a great replacement for Pandora for coding music. The human
factor keeps it unpredictable and you can jump between rooms to get a
different genre or mood when you feel like it.

I'm hooked already, and I'm rather pleased to read that they've already ironed
out most of the licensing issue.

------
HedgeMage
Ugh.

Yet another site/app that depends on Facebook. I'm not even going to try it.

